# pro handling question



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

if a dog has to be with the handler for a long time does it recognise its owners when it gets back?
has anyone had a dog come back with a different disposition (like it was crated all the time doing the puppy mill dance, or more friendly/outgoing) just what does shipping a dog off do to the dog emotionally

I have only handled my own dogs so im just curious


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_This is a great question and I am anxious to see the answers as well.
_


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Sabrina was only gone for a month, so I'm not sure that I'm of any help. 

I do know that Poodles never forget their owners. It is actually a problem when owners turn up to watch their dogs show because if the dogs spot them, the dogs sometimes get overly focused on their owners and don't show well.


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

I don't think the dog will forget the owner if there was already a bond established. As far as the handler, you really need to know a lot about them and how they treat their dogs. Get references or look on their site and see what dogs they have and contact those people for references on how their dogs were treated. Beware of a handler that agrees to take your dog on without seeing them (at least in video)- I believe a good handler wants to show a dog they feel could win not just show for the money-my opionion of course. Try to choose one that is well versed in your breed or at least group. Visit their facility when possible.


----------



## Poodlepal (Nov 1, 2009)

They do NOT forget their owners at ALL! Now, there are *some* dogs who don't really *know* their owners because they are sent off as young puppies and live with the handler for a year or more. But the average dog who goes out for several months at a time or less, you can bet they remember their owner and are *so* happy to return home. There shouldn't be any major change in the dog. They may be suspicious and anxious of being left again, but if a dog is treated correctly there won't be lasting changes.


----------

